# The keywords you need to help you rank on the first page of Google



## SouthFloridaPainter (Jan 27, 2011)

O.k..let's start with some information your going to need first.

I'm posting this in response to a members ( bobbo ) post on it and the bad advice he has been given there.

At least one member didn't even want to share their keywords. Any websites keywords can easily be seen, as someone did state there. Although keywords are the most important factor in building your online presence, it won't necessarily rank you above your competition, just by having them. You competition will be using these also, there is more to it, although I wont get into other areas. 

Their pretty much obvious ones, but they need to be used properly.

Don't assume because you search a certain way that your neighbor does also.

I may search for "mobile car wash" but my neighbor searches for "mobile auto wash" you get the point...

For that reason you need to use some sort of tool, the most popular being the google keyword tool, the numbers may not be accurate, but it does give the general idea of which ones get searched more then others.

Now, you will target them all but emphasize the ones with more traffic over the other.

Where is that you emphasize?

It should appear in your page title ( this displays along the top of the browser and on the tab of your browser ) your keyword meta tags, your meta description, your H1 and h2, etc.. and in your content.


You also include the other keywords in all these places, but only after the ones with more traffic.


Before we get to the keywords, you need to make include the local city with all your keywords, its pointless to use it without the local marker.

These are keywords (actually keyword phrases) that you need to implement and in this order.


1. "painting contractors in ( your city name here )"
2. "house painters in ( your city name here )"
3. "painting contractor in ( your city name here )"
4. "painting companies in ( your city name here)
5. "exterior house painters ( your city name here )

There are plenty of other keywords but you need to focus more on the first two. You'll need to use them as I stated above, and also throughout your content.

They need to be included in the page titles of other pages, all in a readable manner ( no keyword stuffing anywhere )

Sprinkle them throughout your page's content. For example, to use the keyword phrase "house painters in your city" you could write the following,

There are many *house painters in Austin*, but we hope you'll find our quality above all. Yada yada yada,we hope you find us to be above and beyond all other _*house painters in Austin*_. (the yada,yada,yada is at least 150 words)

My point is to make it readable to the visitor and don't stuff the words or it will backfire on you. You will build everything around these keywords, on your website and any other content you produce off-site. An example of off-site would be a youtube video you made, well...the title of that needs to include a keyword phrase, the description needs to include also. There actually more then that, like geo-targeting the videos. But this post is about keywords, so I won't get into that.

Now go an try to implement some of this, I am actually guilty of my own website not being 100% optimized, but I do rank first for many terms in my city of Wellington, FL. 

Now please don't take the following as boasting, but here's why you should take my advice.

Google sometimes merges the organic results with places results and sometimes it shows them separated.

I claim the "A" position on Google places for different terms.
( when I'm not in the "A" spot its because a competitor has done something spammy, and usually gets their page suspended after a while )

When its not merging the two together, I have the "A" spot and also the #1 spot in the organics.

Not only does my homepage rank, but other pages from my website also rank on the first page, which means I'm taking up other spots where a competitor would have been. 


Which reminds me, if when you type your city in google, and points somewhere else in the county with same city name or in my case a different country go ahead and add the state abbreviation to your city.

I hope I didn't make this complicated, I trying to help you out, let me know if something needs more clarification.

For those without the ability to edit their sites, and only if your site has no real online presence I suggest you start over with a website that you can update yourself. I'll make a thread later on how and what you should use. Google loves an active site, sites that are changing and producing relevant content. You really should consider incorporating a blog.

O.k...I'll shut up now. Hit the Thanks Button if this was useful to you.

Good Luck.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

SouthFloridaPainter said:


> O.k..let's start with some information your going to need first.
> 
> I'm posting this in response to a members ( bobbo ) post on it and the bad advice he has been given there.
> 
> *At least one member didn't even want to share their keywords.* .


Name is Nathan Deneault of Atlas Coatings & Construction. Can I be of some assistance to you?


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

this is one area that I believe you need to spend your own time to figure out. I have spoken to many people, working and trying different things.. spent 100's of hours figuring it out, just ask Neps and VP.. they will tell you I have spent too much damn time on it. I actually have a thread I am doing on accurately figuring your overhead and bidding right.. I think that is being pretty cool and forthcoming. Good luck to you man :thumbsup:


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Good stuff, SFP (how about a name in your sig)!

You mentioned Geo tagging, I have been playing around with that in Picasa and Panorimo, if you'd like to start an new thread, I'd be interested to hear what you think.


----------



## SouthFloridaPainter (Jan 27, 2011)

nEighter said:


> Name is Nathan Deneault of Atlas Coatings & Construction. Can I be of some assistance to you?


Mr. Deneault, 

Sir, I don't think you can be of assistance to me in this particular subject, not sure why you even commented on the other thread if you weren't willing to help out.

I just trying to help a member out and though it would be beneficial to everyone, this is basic keyword reasearch that anyone can google and find out. (yes, it takes a while to put it together ) I don't think you can compare as you state in that thread " it's like someone asking for your social security number "

The man asked for help with keywords and I'm giving help. Trust me, I understand where your coming from, you don't want to give your competition the chance to beat you at the internet game.

I myself did hesitate for a second, I don't want to shoot myself in the foot either, but it does take more then the basic keywords to outrank your competitors. I just wanted to at least help lead some people in the right direction. Plus, you don't get page one to yourself, you have to share with 6 others on the map and 10 others in the organics. 

My family and I have gone through really hard times in the business. The only thing that brought positive change was when I started building my online presence. I get great leads every week from it. I feel some sort of connection with other painting contractors, and I think that's why everyone gets together here, we all know the highs and lows of this business, and everything that just being in the painting business entails. 

For that reason, I chose to share, even at the risk that my direct competition is reading, I like the feeling that I'm helping painting contractors across the country get a better understanding of the internet and hopefully a chance to grab the leads that come from being on page one. 

I willing to help you Nathan and anybody else the best I can and within my time constraints. So feel to ask any questions you may have. When it comes to SEO there several theories, as no one knows or will ever know the google ever-changing algorithm. I know what has worked for me and the people I network with on this subject. Any advice I give is based on that. 

Good Luck to all of you.


----------



## SouthFloridaPainter (Jan 27, 2011)

RCP said:


> Good stuff, SFP (how about a name in your sig)!
> 
> You mentioned Geo tagging, I have been playing around with that in Picasa and Panorimo, if you'd like to start an new thread, I'd be interested to hear what you think.


Sure, no problem. Geo targeting is very important in local SEO, and using it will give you an edge over others.

I'll send you a PM later on this.

Good Luck


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Of course another alternative is to do what I did and name the company after the town you live in  Too bad theres only 5000 here


----------



## SouthFloridaPainter (Jan 27, 2011)

Woodland said:


> Of course another alternative is to do what I did and name the company after the town you live in  Too bad theres only 5000 here


Hey, I think your doing great for your area!

When I searched for " painting contractors in woodland WA " which is what most will use, you have the "A" spot and 1st spot on the organics.

Your competition has not even claim their google places page and you take up an additional spot on another website on that page!

You also claim a 1-box for "house painters in woodland, wa"

Now here's some advice, and I'm only giving it because you did ask for it in your other thread. 

Your missing a title tag on your website. Here's where one place where you can target the higher population areas like Vancouver. You use something like this:

<title>Painting Contractors serving Woodland, MA and Vancouver, WA</title>

Use whatever variation you want, a lot of people make the mistake of using their company name there, there's no need. This along with more use of the areas you want to target throughout your website will help you.

One more thing.... 

You need to get two more reviews on your place page and hit the five review mark, that will bring up and display the star ratings next to your business name. It will add a little extra "sparkle" to your listing.


Good luck to you.


----------



## Colour Republic (Aug 20, 2010)

SouthFloridaPainter said:


> Use whatever variation you want, a lot of people make the mistake of using their company name there, there's no need. This along with more use of the areas you want to target throughout your website will help you.
> .


You make some good points but I don't agree with the above for two main reasons.

Firstly the user can quickly see when you dominate the first page

For some search terms we appear 3 or more times on page 1 (one as a sponsored link, one in google places and one in the organic results) out of the limited results on page 1 you will stand out with your company name.

Nearly every other listing has some variation of "painter in x town" and even the directories title will say "painters in x town" all look the same at first glance. But by putting your company name if front you will by default stand out. 

Secondly, some savy web users will also know that the link with a company name will direct them to an actual company and not to one of the thousands of directories out there where they will be met by more search results.

Of course doing this you do slightly de-value the seo of your page title, but page title is only one part and if your content is good enough you will still rank highly.

Our website strategy has taken 6 months to really start bearing fruit as it's slightly more complicated because we undertake many areas of construction. We now rank on page 1 in google places results and page 1 or 2 for organic on all our target keywords and long tails.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

you brought me up. i just put a name with an accusation  

Good luck man. I wasn't trying to be negative, just letting you know the game is to be sold.. not told.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Word.


----------



## SouthFloridaPainter (Jan 27, 2011)

Colour Republic said:


> Nearly every other listing has some variation of "painter in x town" and even the directories title will say "painters in x town" all look the same at first glance. But by putting your company name if front you will by default stand out.



Agreed, I do use the keyword only page title for my painting site, been that way since the beginning, but I completely agree with the stand out comment. I never thought about changing it there, even though I have used company names in tags before. 

But the closer to the start of the title tag a keyword is, the more helpful it will be for ranking. So for the business sites that we contractors have, it may be more appropriate to have a tag like the following....

<title>Painting Contractors in _Your City_ | _Your Company Name Here_</title>

_( Make use of the vertical bar character to separate_ _terms )_

That way you get the benefit from a keyword optimized title tag, and your company name stands out in the listing.

Thanks for your input.

P.S. - *Woodland*, please take note as this is better then I suggested above.


----------



## SouthFloridaPainter (Jan 27, 2011)

nEighter said:


> you brought me up. i just put a name with an accusation
> 
> Good luck man. I wasn't trying to be negative, just letting you know the game is to be sold.. not told.


Thanks for your comment. I truly didn't think of it as an accusation, I just skimmed the thread and saw no one really told that member what to.

I was accusing the vibe of the whole thread itself. 

I agree with your sold..not told, I just felt bad for the guy.

I remember a comment about that keywords were bull..*What?* They are the basis of everything built online.

( _hey! whoever made that comment, please don't take it an attack or accusation or whatever, its just that your completely wrong_ ) 

And I do sell this, it just kinda hit home being in a painting forum and all. I would hate to think a fellow painter is starting his online marketing on the wrong foot. And usually people want to start building stuff online when they are running low in funds and well....had to help out.

Good luck to you and I'm sure you have a strong internet presence, and if you think I can help you in any way, don't hesitate to ask. 

I'm no expert, but I have had success in this internet game.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

You are fine SFP, you will find a lot of different opinions here, that's what keeps it interesting!


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

Look back at when I first joined the site. I was under fire bigtime, all the time. I like your fire man. 


Social media is going to play into your ranking BIGTIME now. Truly.. RIGHT NOW.. there is too much change going on right now. So much change going on and noone is truly sure what will do what. Waiting game.

Add to the old, and you should be fine  MODS.. erase my responses to get this thread back on track


----------



## Bobbo (Jul 20, 2010)

I hope this thread gives people more info than the one I started ! :thumbsup:


----------



## Jason. (Jan 20, 2011)

Good information


----------



## Seattlepainting (Jun 8, 2010)

*Metrics*

This is a lively thread. SEO is in the wild wild west stage. Really without even seeing traffic numbers (which are deceiving b/c you really want hits in your city converting to paint jobs: although all traffic will boost rankings) West Palm Beach is KILLING IT (in a good way)


----------



## SouthFloridaPainter (Jan 27, 2011)

*Seattlepainting,

*Yeah...I got plenty of links coming in. I won't get into that subject on this thread. *
*
Quality relevant links will outweigh more then quantity though. I need to work on those for my site, Although as you mention I am in a good place right now.


Why the screen shot of color republic? 

Thanks*


*


----------



## Colour Republic (Aug 20, 2010)

Seattlepainting said:


> This is a lively thread. SEO is in the wild wild west stage. Really without even seeing traffic numbers (which are deceiving b/c you really want hits in your city converting to paint jobs: although all traffic will boost rankings) West Palm Beach is KILLING IT (in a good way)



ahhhhh but my site is less than 6 months old and I have to rank for many different trades not just painting.

I am no1 for many of the terms I want all in less than 6 months and without any black hat SEO.

search for decorators brighton, painters and decorators brighton, kitchen fitter brighton, bathroom fitters brighton, murals brighton, mural artist brighton, farrow and ball brighton, paper hangers brighton, wallpapers brighton, dulux brighton, tilers brighton.... and you will find i'm either number one or first page on all of those terms, you can swap Brighton for Hove or even Sussex and you will see similar results :whistling2:


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

Wow. What happened to the good ole days of great work brings great referrals and then more work. Now if your ranked #1 you must be the beat painter too?!
Don't get me wrong, we are all over the internet and Google. I just think its funny


----------



## Colour Republic (Aug 20, 2010)

premierpainter said:


> Wow. What happened to the good ole days of great work brings great referrals and then more work. *Now if your ranked #1 you must be the beat painter too?!*
> Don't get me wrong, we are all over the internet and Google. I just think its funny


It just means I have an edge over my competitors in one form of advertising.

But yes I am also the best painter:thumbup:

:whistling2:


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

premierpainter said:


> Wow. What happened to the good ole days of great work brings great referrals and then more work. Now if your ranked #1 you must be the beat painter too?!
> Don't get me wrong, we are all over the internet and Google. I just think its funny



zactly.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Unfortunately, service magic and all the super yellow type pages are paying g00gle too much for us to compete. In my market, it seems each week a bunch of us paperhangers are dropping in rank and all these commercial listings are gaining.

Money is now talking more than ever to the big G. The paid advertisers are being given preference in ranking. It is sitting on something $35 B and is now just another fat greedy mega corp.

Rumors have it that the big G is in flux and will not be top dog much longer. Bing is growing, for good reason. I get much better relative results when I use Bing. 

An no, it is not lost on me that Bing is MS owned.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

SFP.. I am going to defend your thread.. 

You guys who have no site you cannot honestly say that this is bad, times have changed and are not the same as what used to be.. you guys are on the internet chatting with people you don't know.. how is this irrelevant? 

I am averaging 3 calls a day now. That may not be huge, but is what? 45 RFQ's a month (if it were every day all month long).. you getting that from your oldschool ways of marketing? Guys time to get with the times. My site is 1 yr 5 months old. So not that old, but my web presence in this area cannot be taken lightly. For the keywords and areas/services I provide.. I am 1-5 < at the outside.. and usually 1-3.

Get with it or be left behind.


----------



## shamrockbear (Sep 22, 2010)

Honestly I've done seo for over 2 years and I just pay a company out of India they have e time and they have the skills and they got me rank on the first page of organic google search for about 10 keywords and it took about a year but that's not bad I think it's worth it I pay 200 a month


----------



## Colour Republic (Aug 20, 2010)

shamrockbear said:


> Honestly I've done seo for over 2 years and I just pay a company out of India they have e time and they have the skills and they got me rank on the first page of organic google search for about 10 keywords and it took about a year but that's not bad I think it's worth it I pay 200 a month


so that's 2,400 to get you on the first page for a search term that is not competitive in the big scheme of things and you think it's worth it?

For 200 a month I think you could find someone closer to home that will do a better job IMO


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

As a mod, I hate those India SEO companies, probably our #1 source of spam, and they can be very sneaky, we ban them every day!


----------



## ligboozer (Oct 13, 2009)

SFP and others thanks for the pointers. I am getting ready to setup shop in a new location, in a area that many, if not all people use the web as their primary source to locate and see reviews of who is in their area.


----------



## Toptouch (Nov 23, 2011)

*Re ranking in google*

Hi southfloridapainter, I m a new member from Australia, I have been reading
about your comments in regards of the better ranking on google. Would you please have a look at my website sometime and give me some feedback please? It would be much appreciated. My website is www.toptouch.com.au, cheers


----------



## SouthFloridaPainter (Jan 27, 2011)

I'll take a look, be sure to stop at the introductions thread and introduce yourself.


----------



## SouthFloridaPainter (Jan 27, 2011)

Your website designer offers SEO services, you should ask them to take a look.

Here's a list of stuff for them to look at, and for yourself as well.

I'm offering the following tips not just for you but all who read this thread and could use a checklist for their own sites.

1. Fix meta-tags that are missing.

2. Rename images using keywords. You can use the _alt_ tag for this.

3. Make use of heading tags ( H1, H2, H3 )

4. More content and should incorporate a blog ( which is good for so many reasons)

5. Conversion form ( contact form ) above the fold where someone can click and fill in their info, kinda like where you have your phone number

6. Make more use of that all-in-one seo plugin ( already installed) on all pages, use the permalink option to make url name changes to more seo-friendly ones

7. Setup a facebook fan page, if you have one, then incorporate into website. I didn't see any social icons.

You do not HAVE to do it all to be successful, but as more and more competitors start optimizing their sites, the more we are all going to have to step it up.

Good Luck


----------

